# Cytomel decreasing free T4?



## freebooter (Dec 9, 2017)

I understand that sometimes taking ONLY T3/Cytomel/liothyronine will suppress free T4 levels, causing hypothyroid symptoms to worsen.

Has anyone heard of this phenomenon, and, if so, would you comment on how this works? It's hard to make sense of this because I thought taking T3 would decrease, not increase, hypothyroid symptoms.

I ask this because my doctor put me on 50mcg of Cytomel and it eventually caused me to have all sorts of hypothyroid symptoms get more severe.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

50 much is a massive dose. What did/do your labs look like?

Cytomel will suppress t4 but it shouldn't cause your symptoms to get worse. I'd guess you are over medicated.


----------



## freebooter (Dec 9, 2017)

This was my Free T3 with the symptoms in full swing:

FT3: 4.3 [Range 2.4 pg/mL - 4.8pg/mL]

It seemed good, being in the higher range. However, my symptoms from taking the 50mcg T3 seemed like HYPOthyroid symptoms - severe leg/muscle pain, weight gain, fatigue, weakness, etc. Any thoughts on how T3 alone could have caused this?

Also, my doctor now has taken me off the T3 and put me on 75mcg Synthroid. Does it also make sense to add a small amount of T3, something like 5mcg twice a day? And is there a recommended ratio of Synthroid to Cytomel? Not sure if I should wait a while to see how the Synthroid alone works before trying to tweak it.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My experience with synthetic t3 only was like yours.

It made all my symptoms worse and caused my TSH to rise into the hundreds.

Basically just like synthetic T4 only, the stuff doesn't always work for everyone.

Have you begged and groveled for the more natural alternative yet?

Lets hope you do better with the Levothyroxine..................


----------



## freebooter (Dec 9, 2017)

Interesting. Did you take T3 only, or did you add it to T4/Levothyroxine?

Strange because so many people seem to think adding T3 to T4 makes a big difference (in a good way). I wonder why it is that T3 negatively affects people sometimes.

I can't get in to ask my doctor about other options for another month and a half, unfortunately. Not sure if I'll be able to get on dessicated thyroid, -- or even if I want to, since it also has T3 in it. There seem to be a lot of permutations and combinations of treatment and it's hard to know what will be best: T3 only? T4 only? T4 plus T3? Dessicated thyroid? Jeez.

I ordered some Thyro-Gold but I'm reluctant to take it until I give the Levothyroxine a chance first so I can isolate the treatment that actually makes a difference rather than throwing everything but the kitchen sink at myself.

J.


----------

